# Funny, strange and disturbing Club Tortimer Stories



## crazycookie (Oct 27, 2014)

Anybody have any funny, disturbing or strange stories from Club Tortimer? I've got some.
I'm 18 years old.

There was a 12 year old boy who wanted to give me a "private" show in the island lobby for only 100 bells. The other girl on the island freaked out. I promptly flipped the switch.

An 8 year old boy kept pestering me for my royal crown. I pretended I didn't speak English. He got super mad, called me a meanie and left in a huff.

A girl kept following me around, trying to make offers for my dress which is a qr code. I told her multiple times that I couldn't drop a qr code. She didn't listen, trapped me. I flipped the switch.

Another girl decided to insult me and beg for my royal crown. I kept singing random song lyrics every time she asked. She errored. 

Another 12 year old boy begged me to marry him because he wanted a rich wife. He also wanted another boy on the island so he could have a sugar daddy. He wanted to show me his package and kept listing off cities in the state where I live (Washington), hoping to find which one I lived in. I didn't answer. He left to another island.

Share your story!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 27, 2014)

One of my friends who is addicted to Animal Crossing New Leaf tends to visit the island a lot, to earn bells, find exclusive Club Tortimer items and so on. One day going to Club Tortimer to catch some bugs, he meet this young girl (Likely 8 - 12). As he was catching some bugs, the girl wouldn't stop following him and as he was about to leave the island the girl said "I have a crush on you". This left my friend very confused, so he didn't say anything. She then said "You're eyes are sexy", this left him even more confused (He was wearing the "funny glasses" at the time, so... that explains that). The girl then finally said, "I find you cute.". My friend turned around and looked at her. He then put on one of his mii masks which looks like a raccoon (which isn't very pretty). This scared the crap out of her, and she ran off screaming. And you know what, my friend is no where *near* her age lol. 

A similar thing happened to me, I went to Club Tortimer to catch some bugs. I meet a 9 year old boy who said he also had a crush, on me. I told him my age, he said I was old, why am I playing this game. Stuff you kid.


----------



## CuteKatie (Oct 27, 2014)

i never bother with club tortimer. but when i do, its only to get the special items :3


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 27, 2014)

I usually only go to Club Tortimer for those exclusive items. Rarely, I also farm beetles and sharks there when it's not night, but since I open a tour so that nobody can come, I don't interact with anybody. I never have, since I'm _super_ paranoid that someone will trap me their or something.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 27, 2014)

-People ask me to tour with them then get sad when I say no. Then they later get sad and whine and ***** and force me to go.

-People DC right when I get to the island. I couldn't even check the shop or see who's on the island.

-People cussing me out

-Once someone asked me if I loved him. They said "hi" "do u love me". I said no then he got sad and started asking me why I'm gay and asked me a bunch of personal questions. Then he started yelling at me and saying disturbing things. The last thing he said was pretty weird, then he DC'd.

-This girl started complaining to this guy -- who is a random stranger -- about her personal life. It was mostly her love life, she's 13 years old. I thought it was ridiculous because after she left, the guy was like "Thank god, she wouldn't stop talking".

-People on CT actually recognize me and say "OMG HI! REMEMBER ME??? XD ITS ME~!". This means I've been going there too much, which means I'm really bored and have too much free time.

-People keep asking me if I'm rich because of my badges, then ask me fore 2 million bells.

-This guy asked me where I was during the giant dragonfly tour, and later said "f**kn liar" (literally, but with out the *) and started chasing me with an axe.

-This girl kept telling me about how desperate she was for a boyfriend

-This Japanese girl was getting frustrated because I couldn't type Japanese and she kept telling me she couldn't understand and she was getting irritated. She left after

etc...


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 27, 2014)

Lol.Great stories.

I have quite a few, but i'll tell one that i thought was kind of cute.

This little girl was dressed up like a princess.She cut down a tree and sat on the stump.Then she started to demand that i bring her food and gifts.I had to do it, she was after all royality.I would bring her bananas and sea shells, but these gifts never pleased her.lol.


----------



## Tiekie (Oct 27, 2014)

Haha  I never really bother with CT, but now that I'm reading all these funny stories, maybe I should give it a try


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 27, 2014)

"hate" CT to be honest (mostly kids there or weirdo's or both   )
only go to see what is in the shop and couldn't be on the boat home fast enough


----------



## Kayteaface (Oct 27, 2014)

I only really went to Club Tortimer a lot when I first started playing ACNL and was in a rush to get all of the Mermaid items and, naively, looking to make friends. In my experience, nice people are few and far between on there.
I've had countless kids between 8 and 12 telling me I'm "old" (yep, 21 is definitely ancient); countless disconnects when finally finding what I wanted in the shop or after collecting some bugs, and when I've refused to give out my FC to just anyone or give bells. There've also been a lot of people who got angry with me because I didn't speak their language.
My favourites were a Japanese boy chasing me around the island, hitting me with a net and then digging holes around me to block me in while I was fishing; and then getting harassed by a boy who was dropping bananas for me to "blow". Yep.
Now that I've got all the items I want, I don't bother with TC and just stick to my own island. TC isn't worth the hassle, imo.


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 27, 2014)

Ive run into a lot of younger kids (I say younger because Im 21), and they usually beg me for bells or for the items Im wearing even if its really common. For the most part Ive run into nice people. Some apologizing for island hopping to get rare items, or like the other day I ran into a 16 year old girl who wanted medals for a piece of mermaid furniture so we did some tours. 

The only creepy thing Ive run into was a 12 year old boy telling me some pretty inappropriate things a kid his age should not be saying.  I told him what he was saying was really rude, and if he didnt stop Id call his mom. He got really scared and started frantically typing in all caps phrases like "NOOOO NO MY MOM!!" and eventually left


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 27, 2014)

I was going to copy and paste my story from another thread, but then I realized that I had another story. Once I was on Club Tortimer alone, just fishing and stuff, when three people came in. They were actually very polite and they were eager to go on tours. We went on a few tours and it was fun and pretty cool. Then one of them started acting really strange and calling me "sir", "mister", and "master". I was like '????'

He started saying that since I was player one, everyone should treat me like the 'king of the island'. Nobody else was really playing along and were just doing their own things, and he started pretending that I was hypnotizing him? I guess? I got really weirded out so I left the island, but before I left I could see him saying "MASTER! where are you goin?".


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 27, 2014)

I have another story.

This young girl arrived and acted like she knew me.She was very friendly and wanted to be friends.Then this boy arrives and says to give him bells or he will flip the wifi.I tell him to go ahead, but the girl gets upset because she wants to hang out with me.So she is going to give him the bells.I tell her not too, but she does it anyway.There was no way i could allow that, so i flipped the switch.


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 27, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I have another story.
> 
> This young girl arrived and acted like she knew me.She was very friendly and wanted to be friends.Then this boy arrives and says to give him bells or he will flip the wifi.I tell him to go ahead, but the girl gets upset because she wants to hang out with me.So she is going to give him the bells.I tell her not too, but she does it anyway.There was no way i could allow that, so i flipped the switch.




really some people !


----------



## SolarInferno (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a couple, but before I start, I'll add that I'm 20 as it puts things into perspective.

Just last night there was a girl that came to the island who followed me around while I was going about my usual business for a while, she told me that she "liked me in a friendly way"(Made a friend without saying anything, yay!), a few seconds later she asks me how old I am, so I reply and then tells me that she's 9. On my revelation she decides to stop following me and starts talking to flowers, apparently they were lonely, so she goes to find "husbands and wives" for them. A few minutes later though, somebody I saw earlier who was asking for FCs the moment somebody came back, chopped all the trees down and then she told us she was going to error. Anyway, I go back to the island pretty much the moment I get back, and the 9 year old comes again, and she continues chattering away to the flowers, but then she decides for some reason that the flowers need to be killed so she tramples them all and then proceeds to destroy every tree on the island.

Second story, going back a few months now late at night again, I came across three girls, ages 11, 12 and 14. A while after arriving they decide to role-play which I ignore and just continue catching bugs and sharks. After a while one of them decides that they should role-play a wedding, and of course who gets chosen to be the groom but me. I refuse at first, because I aren't interested in wasting time that could be better spent, but after a lot of whining I finally give in, hoping they'll get it done quickly. In the end I just walked off and carried on doing what I was doing before, so they started shouting me and telling me they would error if I didn't do what they said - I took no notice and carried on, and sure enough one of them errorred. What fun.



Kayteaface said:


> I I've had countless kids between 8 and 12 telling me I'm "old" (yep, 21 is definitely ancient); countless disconnects when finally finding what I wanted in the shop or after collecting some bugs, and when I've refused to give out my FC to just anyone or give bells. There've also been a lot of people who got angry with me because I didn't speak their language.


Haha, that seems to be a fairly similar experience to what I've had, although I very rarely lose stuff I want in the shop. I always seem to find people on the international island that can't speak English, especially they Japanese which I'm quite surprised about because there seem to be a lot of people on here that say the Japanese are often quite friendly - they usually either can't understand me or they're very angry people.


----------



## Noctis (Oct 27, 2014)

I never bothered with club tortimer, but you guys have some awesome and interesting stories. lmao at these kids calling those who are in their 20's old. Like yeah watch when you get to that age and they are playing future animal crossing games, etc ~_____~



> Another 12 year old boy begged me to marry him because he wanted a rich wife. He also wanted another boy on the island so he could have a sugar daddy. He wanted to show me his package and kept listing off cities in the state where I live (Washington), hoping to find which one I lived in. I didn't answer. He left to another island.



This one got me pissing.



> There've also been a lot of people who got angry with me because I didn't speak their language.



That's pretty stupid tbh.


----------



## LyraVale (Oct 27, 2014)

I got there once and someone had dug holes everywhere. Just a bunch of holes, in neat little rows, like every last square that they could have they had dug a hole, no trees, bushes anything. I didn't really know what to do with that, so I just left, but lol, I still wonder why they took the time to do that. I guess if someone was low on bells they might have been annoyed that they wasted 1000 bells to end up on that island with no trees, so maybe that's why the person dug the holes?? IDK, it was kind of amusing to me.

I don't remember if I came home, or if I went on a tour. It's been a loooong time since I've been to CT, but as I recall if you go on a tour and come back you end up on a different island. Or I might have been island hopping anyway, so it wouldn't have bothered me.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Oct 27, 2014)

I once went to the island and a girl was already there. I thought it'd be nice to chat so I said hi and she kept calling me 'ugly' and saying mean things :\
Then she decided to cut down all the trees on the island (it was night time so I guess she was trying to make sure I wouldn't get beetles) and dug all over the island, trying to get a reaction out of me. I just stood quiet and she ended up leaving in a fit of rage. Like why do people need to be so bratty? Especially to strangers


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 27, 2014)

I got one. I was trying to do a little beetle catching and this person kept scaring them. I asked them politely to stop and then they went on to chop down all the trees. Soon after, I think they hit there wi-fi switch.


----------



## Lala0629 (Oct 27, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> I got there once and someone had dug holes everywhere. Just a bunch of holes, in neat little rows, like every last square that they could have they had dug a hole, no trees, bushes anything. I didn't really know what to do with that, so I just left, but lol, I still wonder why they took the time to do that. I guess if someone was low on bells they might have been annoyed that they wasted 1000 bells to end up on that island with no trees, so maybe that's why the person dug the holes?? IDK, it was kind of amusing to me.
> 
> I don't remember if I came home, or if I went on a tour. It's been a loooong time since I've been to CT, but as I recall if you go on a tour and come back you end up on a different island. Or I might have been island hopping anyway, so it wouldn't have bothered me.




I had a very similar experience once. There were holes blocking off everywhere when I came off the island. I put the dirt back on a few of the holes ( pressing Y) and someone came over shouting " NO!!!!!" I laughed to myself and flipped the switch.


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 27, 2014)

So I often use club tortimer to get in different timezones to catch the rare bugs and fish when it's like noon in my time. So I went to the island, I got in a timezone where it was night, and was doing my stuff. A person came when I was about 3/4 of the way done with my harvest, and he was just kinda doing his thing, walking around, sometimes saying a thing or two, not really bothering me. I put all my fish and bugs in the basket once I was done, and said goodbye. Then the guy came up, and stood in my way, not letting me talk to Leilani. I finally managed to get him out of the way and talk to her. I promptly sat down on the chair, and he came and stood in front of me, not moving. Then he flipped the Wi-Fi switch.
Are you _kidding_ me, you little _brat?!_ I had a freaking _whale shark!_



A much more pleasant experience was with a japanese girl. She came onto the island, said something in japanese, I told her I wasn't able to understand her (sadly), and in english, she told me that she could speak english, which was nice. We talked about manga and anime, and then she gave me a hair-bow wig and a maid dress. She was super nice 

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaskBarR said:


> I was going to copy and paste my story from another thread, but then I realized that I had another story. Once I was on Club Tortimer alone, just fishing and stuff, when three people came in. They were actually very polite and they were eager to go on tours. We went on a few tours and it was fun and pretty cool. Then one of them started acting really strange and calling me "sir", "mister", and "master". I was like '????'
> 
> He started saying that since I was player one, everyone should treat me like the 'king of the island'. Nobody else was really playing along and were just doing their own things, and he started pretending that I was hypnotizing him? I guess? I got really weirded out so I left the island, but before I left I could see him saying "MASTER! where are you goin?".



Pff people X3

- - - Post Merge - - -



HeyPatience said:


> The only creepy thing Ive run into was a 12 year old boy telling me some pretty inappropriate things a kid his age should not be saying.  I told him what he was saying was really rude, and if he didnt stop Id call his mom. He got really scared and started frantically typing in all caps phrases like "NOOOO NO MY MOM!!" and eventually left



I'm crying right now XD


----------



## LyraVale (Oct 27, 2014)

Lala0629 said:


> I had a very similar experience once. There were holes blocking off everywhere when I came off the island. I put the dirt back on a few of the holes ( pressing Y) and someone came over shouting " NO!!!!!" I laughed to myself and flipped the switch.



Aw, but I think if you flip the switch it kicks them off of it too! They had to go start all over again on some other island. lol

I don't mind if people come in and chop most of the trees etc down, because it helps everyone with beetle hunting when there are fewer trees. But some people get mad about it, so I never did that myself. Mostly though, it's not anyone's personal island, so no one should yell at you "no" for doing anything there. I mean they can try to do their thing, but you can also do your thing. Hopefully everyone can be civil...but yeah, let's be realistic. XD


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 27, 2014)

Kayteaface said:


> I only really went to Club Tortimer a lot when I first started playing ACNL and was in a rush to get all of the Mermaid items and, naively, looking to make friends. In my experience, nice people are few and far between on there.
> I've had countless kids between 8 and 12 telling me I'm "old" (yep, 21 is definitely ancient); countless disconnects when finally finding what I wanted in the shop or after collecting some bugs, and when I've refused to give out my FC to just anyone or give bells. There've also been a lot of people who got angry with me because I didn't speak their language.
> My favourites were a Japanese boy chasing me around the island, hitting me with a net and then digging holes around me to block me in while I was fishing; and then getting harassed by a boy who was dropping bananas for me to "blow". Yep.
> Now that I've got all the items I want, I don't bother with TC and just stick to my own island. TC isn't worth the hassle, imo.



This reminds me, once I was fishing and this Japanese boy arrived. He ran up to me and the first thing he said was " しね", which means die or something in Japanese. Then he immedietely left.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> I got there once and someone had dug holes everywhere. Just a bunch of holes, in neat little rows, like every last square that they could have they had dug a hole, no trees, bushes anything. I didn't really know what to do with that, so I just left, but lol, I still wonder why they took the time to do that. I guess if someone was low on bells they might have been annoyed that they wasted 1000 bells to end up on that island with no trees, so maybe that's why the person dug the holes?? IDK, it was kind of amusing to me.
> 
> I don't remember if I came home, or if I went on a tour. It's been a loooong time since I've been to CT, but as I recall if you go on a tour and come back you end up on a different island. Or I might have been island hopping anyway, so it wouldn't have bothered me.



I feel like you're talking about me because a few weeks ago I did the exact thing because I got bored and the holes in the shape of the square was my "house".


----------



## LyraVale (Oct 27, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I feel like you're talking about me because a few weeks ago I did the exact thing because I got bored and the holes in the shape of the square was my "house".



lol, no this was like last year...but I guess people must do it a lot then. XD


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 27, 2014)

Heres a cute story.

I went to ct, and this boy was just leaving.Before he left, he told me to make sure that i go outside.He had made a maze with holes.When i finished the maze, there was a bag of 99k bells at the end.

Another time, this girl had gone on a ton of tours so she could fill the entire island with flowers.It was quite lovely.

Another time, this boy arrived and started giving everyone bags of bells.

This young girl told me i was very nice and she gave me a lucky clover.

One time i told this girl that i liked her outfit.She gave me a pair of ladder shades.I didn't need them, but i could tell that it made her happy for me to take them.


----------



## LyraVale (Oct 27, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Heres a cute story.
> 
> I went to ct, and this boy was just leaving.Before he left, he told me to make sure that i go outside.He had made a maze with holes.When i finished the maze, there was a bag of 99k bells at the end.
> 
> ...



Aw, usually you hear bad stuff about CT, these were really nice!


----------



## Christopaz (Oct 28, 2014)

Here's my story.

I met a guy on CT. When I went there, I stated that I only came for the bush starts and asked if he would like to go on tours so I can grind for medals. He said yes and we went to tours. We went to do Hop-to-it, Shark battle, Labyrinth, and Elite Hide and Seek(I picked that one). Then he asked if I liked smash and I said yes. I then asked for his FC, I typed his FC on the PC while he wrote mine on the pen.He asked if he wants to go on his town and I said yes.

I then went to his town and it's pretty new, I gave him 2 baskets of perfect apples since he just started out and I guess he ate his initial one, he's very happy and his friend suddenly came in to his town but immediately left. I best friended both of them. Then I left so he can go on my town. His trip to my town is very short since he said "gtg being kicked off". 

I've never been trolled, yet.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 28, 2014)

I've actually never had a bad thing happen to me at the island. I always have a good time. EXCEPT. DUH DUH DUH


Once there was this girl there. I was really happy that day, trying to be extra nice since I felt so good, ya know? So I said to her, want some random bells?  And I was totally surprised by her reply, and a little confused. Then I decided that she must not have understood me. Her reply? "I don't play with beggars". I offered her bells, and I didn't beg her to take them, so yeah. But whatever! I just left and came back to someone else who gladly took my bells and thanked me. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Christopaz said:


> Here's my story.
> 
> I met a guy on CT. When I went there, I stated that I only came for the bush starts and asked if he would like to go on tours so I can grind for medals. He said yes and we went to tours. We went to do Hop-to-it, Shark battle, Labyrinth, and Elite Hide and Seek(I picked that one). Then he asked if I liked smash and I said yes. I then asked for his FC, I typed his FC on the PC while he wrote mine on the pen.He asked if he wants to go on his town and I said yes.
> 
> ...


That's a nice story!! My brother (When he still played New Leaf) went and found some girl that invited him to her town. I came too, because I needed a break from my town. She was actually really nice. We fished, went to the island, and watched the meteor shower together.


----------



## LyraVale (Oct 28, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> I've actually never had a bad thing happen to me at the island. I always have a good time. EXCEPT. DUH DUH DUH
> 
> 
> Once there was this girl there. I was really happy that day, trying to be extra nice since I felt so good, ya know? So I said to her, want some random bells?  And I was totally surprised by her reply, and a little confused. Then I decided that she must not have understood me. Her reply? "I don't play with beggars". I offered her bells, and I didn't beg her to take them, so yeah. But whatever! I just left and came back to someone else who gladly took my bells and thanked me.



Aw, hehe, poor girl had some issues! Maybe she just meant she wasn't a beggar?? Nah, that's still rude to say to someone offering you something. That sucks though, when you're trying to be nice. One time IRL my boyfriend gave change to a homeless person that ASKED for it, and then when he turned his back they THREW the change at him. lol...I guess they wanted bills when they asked for "change". XD (I mean he should have maybe given bills to begin with but he didn't think about it, and still he didn't owe them anything! lol)


----------



## Bravedart (Oct 28, 2014)

This is my only negative time that has happened to me on ct.
I went onto this Island with 3 girls on it. After I had wondered around for a bit a fourth girl came on. The other two had to shower and something so there characters were dead so the fourth girl started hitting me with a net, asking for my shoes for which I replied no. She then said "don't worry your shoes are ugly" ???? I then went into the ocean to escape from her because I don't like the sound of the net and she followed me but she couldn't do anything ofc. I went back into the island where she continued hitting me with the net and insulting me when one of the girls came back which I asked for her to stop the girl who was hitting me with the net. The girl hitting me then replied "What? No! You were doing that to me" so I say to the girl "which one do you believe?" And she then replied "I believe in the crown." Which I then got confused since we were both wearing crowns. Fighting happened blah blah till the other girl came back and then the girl hitting me eventually errored -_-


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Oct 28, 2014)

Lol I love reading this I wish there were more

My only story isn't really bad but just weird. I arrived at an island with a girl already on it. We talked for a while and established that we are both 15. Out of nowhere, she started quoting Shakespeare's "Romeo and Juliet" and since I knew what lines were next I responded to her. We spent the next hour and a half reciting Shakespeare together. After a while she said she had to go to bed. I've never seen her again XD


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 28, 2014)

Pfff haha
I'm gonna go play with weird people and entertain yalls

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I was playing on CT, and at the time, (this is important!) there was a purple rose in my mouth to match my hair and clothes. I say hi, and look at a bush start. She then says
"THROW UP UR OWN FLOWR"
I'm just like "wat"
"PLS"
She's in my face, making several emotes. I just laugh, and say no. I proceed to go island hopping, and as I'm talking to Leilani, she screams "U WOT M8?"
I lost it X3


----------



## CuteKatie (Oct 30, 2014)

Lol ^^


----------



## Elise (Oct 30, 2014)

For some reason, I love reading these, but I'm yet to actually have a bad or really funny experience on Club Tortimer yet. I just meet a lot of Germans on the international island and get all excited at being able to actually use my German language skills.


----------



## kassie (Oct 30, 2014)

This sort of speaks for itself, lol. It was pretty strange.​


----------



## CuteKatie (Oct 30, 2014)

selcouth said:


> This sort of speaks for itself, lol. It was pretty strange.​



O.O wow


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 30, 2014)

I only have one that was weird. This older Japanese male asked me how old I was. I thought it was weird and wanted to tell him "non of your business", but I was in a friendly mood so I told him I was 24. This is how the conversation went:
Older Japanese male- "OH you old"
Me- "Erh, I guess. Hbu?"
Older Japanese male- "what is hbu?"
Me- "how about you?!"
Older Japanese male- "46"
Me- "well, we're both oldies then"
Older Japanese male- "I like younger girls"
Me- "Younger than me?!"
Older Japanese male- "yes"
Me- "How much younger?"
Older Japanese male- "younger"

I sighed and left the island. Honestly, he was a creep. I had no idea what I was even doing on the island still. I guess he sparked my curiosity for a minute, and I was super bored.

Also, a girl trapped me on the island once, but I had no idea that's what she was doing lol I didn't know people did that stuff on purpose, I just thought she was going to go to a tour and went afk or something.
I just waited and waited and waited, and she ended up saying I suck and left herself. At the time I was confused as ****, and thought I did something wrong.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Oct 30, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Lol.Great stories.
> 
> I have quite a few, but i'll tell one that i thought was kind of cute.
> 
> This little girl was dressed up like a princess.She cut down a tree and sat on the stump.Then she started to demand that i bring her food and gifts.I had to do it, she was after all royality.I would bring her bananas and sea shells, but these gifts never pleased her.lol.



aww! that seems so cute :3 sounds like something i would do


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 30, 2014)

And these are all why I haven't bothered to check out Club Tortimer! XD


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 30, 2014)

These were some fun stories to read!!!! Gosh.  Some were strange but yeaH!

- - - Post Merge - - -



RiceBunny said:


> I only have one that was weird. This older Japanese male asked me how old I was. I thought it was weird and wanted to tell him "non of your business", but I was in a friendly mood so I told him I was 24. This is how the conversation went:
> Older Japanese male- "OH you old"
> Me- "Erh, I guess. Hbu?"
> Older Japanese male- "what is hbu?"
> ...


Nope, totally not your fault. And WHAT a creep!?! :O


----------



## CuteKatie (Nov 2, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> I only have one that was weird. This older Japanese male asked me how old I was. I thought it was weird and wanted to tell him "non of your business", but I was in a friendly mood so I told him I was 24. This is how the conversation went:
> Older Japanese male- "OH you old"
> Me- "Erh, I guess. Hbu?"
> Older Japanese male- "what is hbu?"
> ...



wow that is creepy 0.0


----------



## Lavandula (Nov 2, 2014)

I had a girl immediately demand money from me the moment I showed up on the island, and I immediately went home w/o responding. 

I've also met some very rude people, including one who told me to _%#@^ off_ upon arrival, and another who asked "why aren't you going home" barely a second after making an island purchase.


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 2, 2014)

These are all really interesting xD

I've only gone once, luckily I had a nice experience - just a couple people wanting to go on tours with me, we tried to see who could do everything faster. (They usually won, pfff)


----------



## Starlightz (Nov 2, 2014)

I typically don't go on CT but after reading these, I thought I'd give it a shot...
So I get to the island and I'm doing some fishing when someone arrives. He says hi and I say hi back and then he says 'You look nice' so right then I was considering leaving but I didn't. So, I calmly just kept fishing and then out of the blue he goes; "GUESS WHAT TIME IT IS?" Waits a few seconds, "ERROR TIME!" Then disconnects.

I just want the CT only items


----------



## Dork (Nov 2, 2014)

this thread gives me life


----------



## monsemania (Nov 2, 2014)

I met someone today who speaks spanish, and because I am also a native spanish speaker I had a mini convo with them.  Because I was in a good mood I went to the ATM , asked if they wanted money, They said yes of course and I gave them 99,000 bells.  She then said thank you and I left.  Nice girl, that one.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 2, 2014)

Faybun said:


> this thread gives me life



Same, I don't want this thread to die.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 2, 2014)

It's so unfair I rarely meet anyone who wants to do tours or talk. They usually are just island hopping or don't talk to me because they're trying to harvest beetles. 

1. I met two very nice people. I could tell they were not children. Sadly, a red headed child entered and started exclaiming she was rich. "I have guards around me!" "My parents buy me ponies all the time!" Quite annoying. Someone flicked the Wi-Fi and that was that.

2. I met a girl that I just adored. She was very friendly and funny. We swapped tumblr things but to be honest, I don't use tumblr at all. I wish I could meet her again. 

3. I met another girl who I went on tours with for maybe 20 minutes. Then she said I passed some sort of test and she gave me a toy hammer. Pretty nice but strange at the same time.

4. I was in Hawaii at the time during a hurricane and I met a nice girl in a kimono and she talked about how she loves space and all things space and space things. I wanted to go on a tour with her but she said she wouldn't go on tours that weren't to space. 

5. I met a group of 3 who said I was the final puzzle. We went on a ton of tours but eventually connection lost during one of them. Too bad.


----------



## Starlightz (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't understand why people can't act civil on CT, just because we don't know you irl doesn't mean you can be a jerk


----------



## kasane (Nov 3, 2014)

Starlightz said:


> I don't understand why people can't act civil on CT, just because we don't know you irl doesn't mean you can be a jerk



Annoying <12 year old brats am I right

Let's see...
- First time going on to Club Tortimer, a 12 year old girl called me an old hag and started to disrespect people older than her, saying that she was fat, and she wanted to die
- I was island hopping and got two of the striped wetsuit and began to wear one. This other guy started saying that I "looked pretty" in the wetsuit and started saying "Mmmm". *ಠ_ಠ*
- I wanted to try and be friendly, so I dropped a 99k bag for someone. They were suspicious of me and said that they didn't want it. I told them that it's for free, but she wouldn't accept. I guess she was afraid that it was duped?


----------



## Lovelylexi (Nov 3, 2014)

I've only been a few times since I didn't have a membership until recently, and I haven't had any bad experiences yet. The closest I can think of is when me and two other people were trying to do a tour, and one of them was wearing a crown. Some guy comes in and starts begging her to let him try it on and says he promises he'll give it back, won't listen when she keeps telling him no, and wouldn't stop until the rest of us just left him for a tour.


----------



## emre3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Bump, I wanna hear more stories xD


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 8, 2014)

A french guy nabbed my beard! :/


----------



## SoSu (Nov 8, 2014)

patriceflanders said:


> "hate" CT to be honest (mostly kids there or weirdo's or both   )
> only go to see what is in the shop and couldn't be on the boat home fast enough



Yes...How come all these seemingly normal people on this thread go to Club Tortimer all the time but once you get there everyone seems so strange? Perhaps we all seem strange to others, lol. And, btw, it's nice of you to take the boat home! I usually just walk in to shop and hop the boat home myself. And there's rarely more than one person there or just arriving as I depart.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 8, 2014)

SoSu said:


> Yes...How come all these seemingly normal people on this thread go to Club Tortimer all the time but once you get there everyone seems so strange? Perhaps we all seem strange to others, lol. And, btw, it's nice of you to take the boat home! I usually just walk in to shop and hop the boat home myself. *And there's rarely more than one person there or just arriving as I depart.*



Seriously? Every time I'm at ct, there's always 2 or more people. Sometimes, if I wait long enough, I end up on an island with 4 people.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 8, 2014)

Well, I guess this one is more of me being a wiener to this girl. 
I dont go to the island, because I completely forgot it existed until yesterday. My 11 year old cousin came over and went to an international island. I grabbed her 3DS bc Im a big bully and started to catch some fish and bugs. The girl on the island kept following me and throwing her fishing line right next to mine, when I was trying to catch fish. It became so frequent that I said "Really...?" She said " LOL!" then proceeded to show me like 16 sea bass' she had caught... I ignored her and went to go fish. She ran up to me and made the fish swim away, and she said "LOL" again. I gave the 3DS back to my cousin. My cousin said "How old are you?" and the girl said "Yaaa!!!" 
The girl on the island then gave my cousin her phone number and my cousin responded with "You're a lil *****." I lol'd and the girl said "Hehe "
Why.


----------



## Momo15 (Nov 8, 2014)

Okay so, one time, I went to the island and I ended up on one with this Japanese boy. I decided, since there's nothing good, I'd go collect the yellow flowers and catch bugs. This is where it gets weird; he starts a tour, and I sit down, but he never sits down and proceeds to say something in Japanese. I ask him, "<Are we going on the tour?>" and then he writes random letters, like "znjnjdhjwhjdewhjcencdscds" and continues with this, never sitting down and running around the island. It continued for, like, 3 minutes until I got frustrated and flipped the switch.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 8, 2014)

TIL My 11 year old cousin mentioned earlier is one of the "weirdos" on CT.


----------



## Miqol (Nov 8, 2014)

This made me shake my head, and offered a few good laughs for my friends.

I came out of the Island's shop to find someone already there, here's how the conversation went, while I was quietly fishing.

Him: *You
Me: Me?
Him: I hate you! (_he was chopping at me with his axe_)
Me: Okay, why? 
Him: Cuz!
Me: Fair enough *shrugs*
Him: How old are you? (_he was following me wherever I went_)
Me: What does that have to do with it?
Him: I'm 66
Me: Sure you are...
Him: Can I have some bells?
Me: Nope
Him: Than leave!
Me: Nope
Him: Die!

Then he proceeded to leave....


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 8, 2014)

I dressed up as a jester with a gold rose in my teeth and went to the island. Once there I burried a pitfall and planted the gold rose in front of it to hide the spot and act as bait. Is this an obnoxious troll move, or a lighthearted prank? I think it's an ok prank since someone gets a gold rose out of it but when it comes to Club Tortimer this could be the straw that broke the camels back if someone was having a bad day, any thoughts? Personally I think the pitfall is fairly unexpected since you can't bring foreign items from the mainland but I have a supply of them in my island storage basket from the balloon hunt tour so I think it would be a bit of a surprise.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 8, 2014)

Whoa, you had a lot of funny moments. xD 

Iv'e only been on Club TT once so I don't have any stories. The guy that was on with me just said hi to me to which I replied. Then we both walked around the island quietly to catch beetles, fish and dive. Pretty boring and normal. xD


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 8, 2014)

That's it, I'm gonna get a CT membership, this thread shan't die under my watch!


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

I decided to join the international island for the first time in a while and I ended up joining what I assume was a party of people who all knew each other. They all ganged up on me and started begging for bells, stating that I must have some to give if I could afford a crown. I  began speaking French to confuse them, and then they were threatening me? I was laughing really hard, because with threatens to hack me, it was starting to tell me how desperate these kids were. It was incredible.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 9, 2014)

kiwiturtle said:


> I decided to join the international island for the first time in a while and I ended up joining what I assume was a party of people who all knew each other. They all ganged up on me and started begging for bells, stating that I must have some to give if I could afford a crown. I  began speaking French to confuse them, and then they were threatening me? I was laughing really hard, because with threatens to hack me, it was starting to tell me how desperate these kids were. It was incredible.


Heh that's funny. I should speak in Chinese Pinyin the next time someone begs from me at the island.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 9, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> Also, a girl trapped me on the island once, but I had no idea that's what she was doing lol I didn't know people did that stuff on purpose, I just thought she was going to go to a tour and went afk or something.
> I just waited and waited and waited, and she ended up saying I suck and left herself. At the time I was confused as ****, and thought I did something wrong.


This made me laugh so much. I think your the first person I have ever read not to get _that_ at the time, drive that kids nuts, and not on purpose.



Norski said:


> 4. I was in Hawaii at the time during a hurricane and I met a nice girl in a kimono and she talked about how she loves space and all things space and space things. I wanted to go on a tour with her but she said she wouldn't go on tours that weren't to space.


LOL what!



KitsuneNikki said:


> Annoying <12 year old brats am I right
> 
> Let's see...
> - First time going on to , a 12 year old girl called me an old hag and started to disrespect people older than her, saying that she was fat, and she wanted to die
> ...


^
This makes me happy that our Club Tortimer, region New Zealand is always pretty much empty.....I've never met a single person on that island.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Nov 9, 2014)

ok so i brought CT just to test it out in my old town...

(this was in my own country btw) 

when i arrived there where loads of people there on the island and they said hi, and welcome that kind of stuff...

we did this strange fashion show, which i won.. (woo)  

there were 2 boys and 2 girls (including me) 

then one of the boys kept yelling, "I FANCY SOMEONE HERE!!!" 

i was like: i bet he is going to say me as i would about his age

annnnd he did... he ran up to me and yelled: "I FANCY HAZEL! HAZEL WILL YOU GO OUT WITH ME!?"

i flipped the switch because.. it kinda made my freak out a bit...  o.o

edit: reason why it kinda freaked me out was when i normal go to CT in my own country no one shows up .-.


----------



## CuteKatie (Nov 9, 2014)

Mayor-Hazel said:


> ok so i brought CT just to test it out in my old town...
> 
> (this was in my own country btw)
> 
> ...



wow .-.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Nov 9, 2014)

CuteKatie said:


> wow .-.



yep


----------



## Leela (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow, I have to get a membership...


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 9, 2014)

Bump :> MORE.


----------



## Noneko (Nov 9, 2014)

CuteKatie said:


> i never bother with club tortimer. but when i do, its only to get the special items :3


what special items?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 9, 2014)

Noneko said:


> what special items?



There are island items (the ones you buy with medals) that you can obly get through Club Tortimer. I keep forgetting to go there to check!


----------



## Cagrbu (Aug 6, 2016)

Lol I don't have club tortimer yet but it's making me nervous that I'll get trapped or hit on... XD


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 6, 2016)

This is why I'm scared of going on club Tortimer, I wouldn't even be able to switch off since I've got a new 3Ds


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 6, 2016)

One time I was playing and there was an 11 year old boy I was playing with. He told me all of his personal information, his full name, where he lived, and what school he went to. He then was trying to ask me all of the same things (which I refused to do). He then followed me around the island and asked a new question every time I tried to walk away. By trying to get me to do this, he told me more and more about himself. By the time I finished, I knew this kids name, town, school, best friends, annoying kids at his school, least favorite teachers, hobbies, family members, and neighbors. I don't know it any more, obviously I don't care about any of that stuff any way lol.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 6, 2016)

I've met a lot of quirky people on CT, such as:

A Japanese girl who asked me if I ever had sex despite me telling her I was 11 (I was that age at the time).
A kid who  told me his uncle and dog died, and that he needed bells for their funeral. I asked him how he would pay for a real life funeral with virtual money and he proceeded to tell me that Nintendo agreed to him that they would give him a hundred thousand dollars for every one million bells he gave them. He continuously begged me to donate to his cause and even said I'd get a $50 eShop card if I did so. I flipped the switch.
A girl who was suicidal.
A boy who told me I was hot and asked me to marry him.
A guy who gave me 99k for no reason.
Another guy who gave me about a million bells for no reason. We proceeded to have a conversation and the wifi cut in the middle of it. I have no idea wether he did it on purpose or not.
A boy who followed me around, scaring away bugs and hitting me with a net while just saying "money."  I told him that he could get his beloved money by catching the bugs instead of scaring them away, but he didn't listen.
A girl who kept screaming at me to give her bells, using "I'm ___ years old and older then you! so you have to listen to me!!!1!1!11!" as an excuse (And she kept changing her age, and I doubt she gave me a correct one as she acted like she was very young) and I kept telling her that age doesn't matter when it comes to begging for virtual money. She also misspelled a lot of words, and would say an insult followed by "BOOM, GO CRY TO YOUR MOMMY" as if her words had hurt my feelings. Eventually I got fed up of her stupidly and locked the island, then gave her the bells. When she realized that she couldn't leave the island and save, I flipped the switch. Remeber kids: beggars never win.


----------



## lulu112 (Aug 6, 2016)

Omg these stories are hilarious and kinda disturbing feeling pretty happy w/ my decision to save my medals on furniture instead of the club tortimer thing now lol


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 6, 2016)

i just remember these 2 guys at the island that were there before me. I could tell they were pretty young by the way they acted but there was this guy who couldn't figure out something with the badges he won and the other boy started calling him a dumb*** and i guess he was like literally attracted to my virtual character because he kept spamming the heart emote in my face while like trying to impress me by calling the other guy who was the new to game like stupid, dumb, that he should know this, and then he proceeds to tell me that I'm a hottie and would not stop following me as i try to get away from him but then the two boys both go AFK so I take my chances and I leave. 

Then another one, I arrive on the island yet again, another boy is there and he says "Hey Hottie, how old are you?" and then I try to leave and talk to Leilani, without responding. He keeps his pockets open without letting me leave, of course, so I have no choice but to flick the switch.  I'm not letting myself get trapped there by some guy who is literally calling my virtual AC character "Hot". like ok

what is with my character and boys thinking it's hot help me


I actually feel like going on CT again to post more weird stories, I haven't gone on there and found anybody weird recently but probably because I only went one time last night and found a nice boy who didnt speak at all and i just grinded tours with him. It was nice even if neither of us spoke. x3


----------



## lulu112 (Aug 6, 2016)

Cagrbu said:


> Lol I don't have club tortimer yet but it's making me nervous that I'll get trapped or hit on... XD



Ugh I got hit on (not on club tortimer tho) and I was so confused, like dude you don't even know what I look like???? What if I'm a 50 yr old lady????


----------



## RedRum2514 (Aug 7, 2016)

Haha! all these stories are so weird! I always make sure I play with ppl from my own country (Australia) and I never meet ppl like that, most of them are really kind


----------



## CinnamonBaby (Oct 14, 2016)

I got a doozy of a story. Gather round, kiddies.

One time I was the island with a few people, one of them being a boy who really, REALLY wanted someone to give him a butt load of bells. He continued to say "Hack me bells" or "Can you hack me plz" and stuff along the lines of that. The other villager and I didn't know how to hack, but he continued anyway. It was starting to get on my nerves.
Minutes later, someone arrived on the island. He told us to come outside, and then started dropping bags of 99,000 bells everywhere. Apparently he had given himself all the money via hacks and was giving them away. The one boy, of course, grabbed as many as he could, so did the other villager, but I resisted the urge. I wanted to be legit. After all, at this point, I was only a month in and had already saved up a million bells.
Even after this ironic turn of events, the one boy _still_ wasn't satisfied. He continued to ask Mr. Hacker to give him infinite bells, but he remained silent. At one point or another, he left, and I gave a mental sigh. Later I asked why the hacker didn't hack him, and he replied that it had a high chance of crashing the boy's game and deleting his data.
I stayed on the island for some time, fascinated by this hacker character. As villagers came and went, he continually gifted them with millions of bells. At one point, the temptation was too strong. We had a conversation that went something like this;
"You sure it's okay for me to take them?"
"Yeah"
"And you have enough for yourself?"
"Yes, I've upgraded my house to the max and everything"
"Alright,"
And I took some bells.
4 million bells and a LOT of thank yous later, I finally left. I do remember one thing he said before I left;
"The thing I like about girls is they're always so polite."


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 14, 2016)

I came to club tortimer to see some kids standing around. One of them asked me "do u miss Harambe" so I shrugged. I then said, "Harambe meme is deader than Harambe" and went on with my bug hunting. They trapped me in club tortimer so I had to flip my wifi switch


----------



## CinnamonBaby (Oct 14, 2016)

CinnamonCrab said:


> I came to club tortimer to see some kids standing around. One of them asked me "do u miss Harambe" so I shrugged. I then said, "Harambe meme is deader than Harambe" and went on with my bug hunting. They trapped me in club tortimer so I had to flip my wifi switch



I spiritally relate to you.
I'm done with the Harambe memes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 14, 2016)

I went there and this girl wanted me to give her my 1,000,000 Bell crown for free.  I obviously said no and she threw a whiny fit then errored.


----------



## HHoney (Oct 14, 2016)

I went for some island hopping the other day in search of items.

Ugh it was awful. A truly stressful irritating experience.
And each experience was without particular events or details...just constant begging, or complete refusal to acknowledge my presence.

It really has become Troll and Beggar Island.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

some guy saying creepy/violent things and I just left
i never went to club tormiter again.

xD


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 15, 2016)

The most memorable experience was this guy planting flowers in front of me and using the love emotion. He was nice, so I can't complain.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 15, 2016)

just bought club tortimer so i could help keep this thread alive~


----------



## katysu (Oct 15, 2016)

Well CT hasn't got any better then - (this thread started 2 years ago).
I haven't been in well, it must be years now. I keep thinking I want to go - for those exclusive items, some I still haven't got, but posts like these put me off.

If I did go, I would try & make it easy on my self,  wear cheap clothes, no crown etc. No QR codes as that seems to confuse some players. Would it work - unlikely.

When I used to go, I didn't say anything - I just want to buy items & go on my way; just too tired to try & enter into a dialog, mainly in case I get a load of grief. Yes unsocial and rude, but oh well, I don't go at all now.


----------



## HHoney (Oct 15, 2016)

katysu said:


> Well CT hasn't got any better then - (this thread started 2 years ago).
> I haven't been in well, it must be years now. I keep thinking I want to go - for those exclusive items, some I still haven't got, but posts like these put me off.
> 
> If I did go, I would try & make it easy on my self,  wear cheap clothes, no crown etc. No QR codes as that seems to confuse some players. Would it work - unlikely.
> ...



I've always planned ahead like you - I even use alt characters - but it rarely matters.
It's like going to a dangerous part of town where you KNOW the riff-raff hang out.
Remember to lock your house before you go!


----------



## panda-san (Mar 6, 2017)

*hhhhhh dumb kids*

Hello hello, I'm 12 and I'd like to apologize for all the stupid b****s on CT. I don't play ACNL regularly but I've heard so much crap about people in my age group. NOBODY I know who is 12-13 would act like that to strangers, they respect themselves too much. It's super easy to lie on the Internet and those kids were probably 8-10. I have read stories about people wearing nude qr codes and acting out all sorts of crazy things. They're probably curious to see what will happen, I've been there. (And was scarred because of it.) Please take everything on there with a pinch of salt, there's nice people on there too.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 7, 2017)

Everytime I go, I NEVER experience weird people but it seems as if it's a normal occurance to experience the weirdos! Why cant I have the honour?! XD Either the island is empty everytime I go or you get one person who doesnt say anything and just minds his own business. I'm lucky but sad I don't get to tease the trolls. Lol


----------



## DivaBlueGirl (Mar 7, 2017)

One time I arrived to 3 people on the island, all older than me (Like 20 and stuff) and as I was wearing the royal crown they kept referring to me as "Queen" and "God" asking me to cleanse their sins and I was like weirdos. I played along anyway and they were all like "All hail queen Grace!", fetching me fruit. Like my outfit was cute and all but it can't have been that special. When I had to go they begged me not to and one girl said they will pay me 99k to stay. I ended up leaving anyway not accepting the bells


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2017)

One time I was with 3 other people and I was catching beetles and some girl was running around so I politely asked her to stop and then she didn't, continuing to scare off the beetles until I told her that if she didn't stop I would flip the switch (I already had a lot of bells but I just like growing the collection). Then she stopped but swore at me and was pestering me for my hairbow wig that I refused to give her and then she ended up getting so mad that she flipped the switch.

Another time, more recent, I was with 3 other people and I was wearing the My Melody Dress and Pin with Hello Kitty boots and one girl (who didn't know what these were) said "she has gracie" to the only guy on the island. And then he corrected her and told her about the items. Then she went "Your all so pretty" "I look like a hell child" and ran around for a bit then left to go back to her town.


----------



## deuces (May 1, 2018)

i like roleplaying, but not on the damn island. there were 2 people roleplaying a romantic honeymoon and i facepalmed so hard and went to leave. one of them noticed me and started calling me barista and more tropical drinks please and i played along a minute and asked if they were old enough to drink. turns out they were 12. i dipped out.


----------



## Moonfish (May 1, 2018)

I was island hopping trying to find a specific tour. I don’t know if you can actually hop for different tours now that I think about it. Anyway, soon as I got there 2 other people came inside from the beach and weren’t speaking English. I checked and the tour I wanted wasn’t there so I was talking to her again to head home when one of the guys hopped up on the counter and laid down in front of me. It took longer than normal but finally I got on the boat to go home and quit is,and hopping for the night!


----------

